

Show HN: Easy Sales Toolkit - kumarski
https://populr.me/

======
nholland
Thanks guys. Here is a simple list of "sales" templates you can use with a
single click. No excuse if you're in sales to not use something this easy...
helps you close deals and keep track of your prospects/customers engagement

[http://inspiration.populr.me/businessdevelopment?dc](http://inspiration.populr.me/businessdevelopment?dc)

Cheers,

Nicholas (founder)

------
seivan
Woah, I was actually impressed. Nice work! Looks good and I will probably be
using it.

You might want to make it easier to find pricing. I know I can get started for
free, but I assume for more functionality you charge.

